

Putting the Fast in FastMail - robn_fastmail
http://blog.fastmail.com/2014/12/15/dec-15-putting-the-fast-in-fastmail-loading-your-mailbox-quickly/

======
breakingcups
I'm really loving the openness and detail in the blogposts of Fastmail. It's
making me seriously consider switching to Fastmail, even though my current
email solutions are free (legacy gapps domains).

------
hsx
I'm so happy that I decided to move to Fastmail this year, definitely a great
choice and it's awesome to see how passionate they are about their platform.

